# need advice and help



## gettinghealthy (May 13, 2011)

I saw an endo last week and i had what she felt were classic hypo symptoms, she looked at two prior blood tests were my TSH was 2.01 and my T4 was .89 and my T3 free was 3.5

She took blood and called me the next day that the TSH was 2.5
I have not had my follow up appt to get a copy and see the T3 and T4 numbers for this year yet. So she wanted to immediately put me on Sinotint as i have IBS and she felt that once my thyroid was normalized the IBS could improve.

I started at a low dose per her instructions for a week and was to go up to 25mg. So i started at 13mg.

My pharmacist ( i should complain about this person somehow) when asked about various other meds i'm on said it's fine. He told me to take it first thing and when i asked if it had side effects he looked at me and said " Just that you will feel better." I wish!

Well by the end of the first day, i was jittery, amped up and so tired the second day i felt the air had been let out of my body, i was drenched that night in night sweats. Each day brought a host of other symptoms, mood changes, weird reaction to hot and cold, body odor, feeling like i was both exhausted and amped up like i had taken six espressos, slight tremors.

So after four days of this and seeing that in a couple of days i was due to go even higher I called the dr. who said it was a very low dose and I could continue to take the 13mg for a longer period. I have a follow up in a week so i asked if i couldn't take it could i stop the drug she said yes.

After five days of all these symptoms i stopped it and that day had diarrhea all day and today i can't stop crying and seem an emotional mess.

I had a thyroid ultrasound this week which was normal and fine.

So even though i seem to have a LOT of classic hypo symptoms if i really had hypothyroid would I have reacted to a low dose of Tirosint in this way?

I am wondering if i should try thryoid vitamin supplements and avoid the drugs as clearly i'm not reacting well.

Thanks for anyone who can say they had the same reaction or any opinions are very very welcome!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

What is sinotint? Is it for thyroid, or IBS?


----------



## gettinghealthy (May 13, 2011)

Ah, i should have mentioned my brain is mush.

I meant to write Tirosint which is Levothyroxine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gettinghealthy said:


> I saw an endo last week and i had what she felt were classic hypo symptoms, she looked at two prior blood tests were my TSH was 2.01 and my T4 was .89 and my T3 free was 3.5
> 
> She took blood and called me the next day that the TSH was 2.5
> I have not had my follow up appt to get a copy and see the T3 and T4 numbers for this year yet. So she wanted to immediately put me on Sinotint as i have IBS and she felt that once my thyroid was normalized the IBS could improve.
> ...


Good Grief; why give you a new pharmaceutical? Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh!

Tirosint
All medicines may cause side effects, but many people have no, or minor, side effects. No COMMON side effects have been reported with the use of Tirosint. Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur when using Tirosint:

Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; flushing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or tongue; unusual hoarseness); changes in appetite; changes in menstrual periods; chest pain; diarrhea; excessive sweating; fast or irregular heartbeat; fever; heat intolerance; joint pain; leg cramps; mental or mood changes (eg, anxiety, irritability, nervousness); muscle weakness; seizures; severe or persistent headache or fatigue; shortness of breath; stomach cramps; tremors; trouble sleeping; unusual weight gain or loss; vomiting; wheezing.

There is much more.......................
http://www.drugs.com/sfx/tirosint-side-effects.html

Here is a list of drug interactions and so forth.
http://www.drugs.com/pro/tirosint.html

Let us know what you do.

Very worried about you right now!


----------



## gettinghealthy (May 13, 2011)

So most people don't react to Tirosint like this?

I was wondering if i should have braved it longer and then i would have felt better. But if that is not the case i'm glad i got off of it. I am now wondering how long before it's out of my system as i'm still barely able to leave the house.

I have read on here that people have a hard time finding the right dose and it can be hard while they perfect the dose of medicationl.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gettinghealthy said:


> So most people don't react to Tirosint like this?
> 
> I was wondering if i should have braved it longer and then i would have felt better. But if that is not the case i'm glad i got off of it. I am now wondering how long before it's out of my system as i'm still barely able to leave the house.
> 
> I have read on here that people have a hard time finding the right dose and it can be hard while they perfect the dose of medicationl.


This is a new pharmaceutical on the market. I really don't know how anyone would know what the majority of folks are reacting yet. LHM!

It will take a while to clear your system. T4 has a biological half-life of 8 days so it will be a few weeks for it to be gone.

Let us know how you are getting on.

Always listen to your "inner doctor" and pay attention to "red flags!"


----------

